# 06 Touareg Bank 1 & 2 Catalytic Converter question.



## speedtreg (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi guys,

I recently had my check engine light come on. I ran an auto-scan and got the following DTC's (full scan results below). I contacted my old dealer mechanic and asked him his thoughts on the errors I was receiving. He said that he interpreted the errors to mean that both my catalytic converters needed replacement, and that this would most likely be a costly service. He recommended checking an after-market shop like a muffler shop to save some $. I replaced my tranny a few months ago and am really dreading the prospect of having to put more $$ into this car so soon. Can anyone advise me to how serious of an issue this is? Is my mechanics assessment correct?

I turned off the DTC's and the check engine light has not come back on since. Any advice you could provide me would be much appreciated.

Cheers!

-Sven

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5
Data version: 20121222

Wednesday,09,January,2013,21:13:32:01413

Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN: Mileage: 175160km/108839miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 077-907-560-AXQ.lbl
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 DF HW: 8E0 907 560 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0020 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: VWZ3Z0E6419744
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 6DDA4B6777947B70FAA

2 Faults Found:
16805 - Warm Up Catalyst; Bank 1 
P0421 - 001 - Efficiency Below Threshold - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 172846 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1501 /min
Load: 45.5 %
Speed: 58.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 26.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 0.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.335 V

16815 - Warm Up Catalyst; Bank 2 
P0431 - 001 - Efficiency Below Threshold - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 174221 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1870 /min
Load: 29.0 %
Speed: 77.0 km/h
Temperature: 78.0°C
Temperature: -4.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 0.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.335 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09D 927 750 EA
Component: AL 750 6A 0770 
Coding: 0004216
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 71E257176BAC9F90DE2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl
Part No: 7L0 907 379 G
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0203 
Coding: 0014594
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3D7ABB2767742BF00AA

1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L0 909 137 A HW: 5WK 485 02
Component: 29 Kessy 6700 
Revision: 67005715 Serial number: VWZ3Z0E6419744
Coding: 0147688
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 31629717AB2CDF909E2

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

4 Faults Found:
00956 - Key 2 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00087 - Terminal 30 for Starting Relevant Consumers 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F7F6E90F85C841A0906

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 7L6-907-044.clb
Part No: 7L6 907 044 L
Component: CLIMAtronic 2+2 4018 
Coding: 0020030
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3D7ABB2767742BF00AA

Part No: 7L6 907 049 E
Component: CLIMAtronic FOND 0400

2 Faults Found:
00819 - High Pressure Sensor (G65) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00352 - Terminal 30A 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7Lx-937-049-V1.clb
Part No: 7L6 937 049 M
Component: 3001 
Coding: 0105692
Shop #: WSC 19400 444 59184
VCID: 4688D4CB32A268285B0

1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 H
Component: 05 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0562 
Revision: BB38727 Serial number: 0001568> 
Coding: 0012341
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 28547A7398F69E5849C

Part No: 7L0 959 339 C
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0008

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 E
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301 
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 4182C7D71B8C4F106E2

1 Fault Found:
01752 - Heated Steering Wheel (Z36) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-7LA.lbl
Part No: 7L6 920 981 P
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 3211 
Coding: 0005231
Shop #: WSC 19400 444 53535
VCID: 4688D4CB32A268285B0

1 Fault Found:
02053 - Control Module for Transfer Case (J646) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 20129 444 67859
VCID: F0E4D213E0A6169851C

3 Faults Found:
02053 - Control Module for Transfer Case (J646) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00478 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Rear (J524) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00484 - Vehicle Position Recognition Control Module (J603) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 7L6-919-879.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 879 A
Component: JCI PathPoint 2200 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 458AD3C70FA4633052A

1 Fault Found:
00926 - Terminal 30 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 AR
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0112 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 8B1EA5FFE9405540C4E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: E6C8B44BD262C8283B0

1 Fault Found:
00492 - Body Pitch Angle from Level Control Module 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 32: Differential Locks Labels: None
Part No: 0AC 927 771 C
Component: SG-Quersperre 5020 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3874AA3348560ED8D9C

1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 907 553 F
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081 
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 20129 444 14882
VCID: 3668A40B4242F8A8CB0

1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F7F6E90F85C841A0906

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 7L6-919-887-DVD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 887 M
Component: Navigation 0044 
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 50A4F293C0E6B698F1C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: E7D6B94FD568D120006

1 Fault Found:
00492 - Body Pitch Angle from Level Control Module 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L0 959 933 J
Component: HSG 5115 
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 19400 444 57734
VCID: 438ECDDF01905D007CE

Part No: 7L0 959 701 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

Part No: 7L0 959 702 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

Part No: 7L0 959 703 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Part No: 7L0 959 704 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

1 Fault Found:
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 456 
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0105 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F0E4D213E0A6169851C

Part No: 7L6 035 456 
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0105
Note: Excessive Comm Errors


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 7L6-035-186-DVD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 186 E
Component: Radio 0044 
Coding: 0014042
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 356AA3075F44F3B0C2A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 7L6-907-273.lbl
Part No: 7L6 907 273 B
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0053 
Coding: 0210390
Shop #: WSC 20129 444 67859
VCID: 3776A90F454801A0D06

1 Fault Found:
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 7L0-955-119-V2.clb
Part No: 7L0 955 119 K
Component: Front Wiper 4027 
Coding: 0000343
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832
VCID: 3C7CB6237C6E22F83D4

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 T Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB
Component: RegenLichtSens 011 1110 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 31414 

1 Fault Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
013 - Check DTC Memory

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer Labels: 7L0-907-383-1D2.lbl
Part No SW: 7L0 907 383 G HW: 7L0 907 383 G
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 19400 444 54019
VCID: 3874AA3348560ED8D9C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. Labels: 5N0-907-441.clb
Part No SW: 7L6 907 441 HW: 7L6 907 441 
Component: J772__Rearview 0051 
Revision: 00H07000 Serial number: PA8 J580471
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: F2E0D81BEEAA2488A78

5 Faults Found:
03008 - Supply Voltage for Back-Up Camera 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 162
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Reverse OFF
Count: 3

01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 159
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Reverse OFF
Count: 3

03005 - Video change-over 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 162
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Reverse OFF
Count: 3

01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 159
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Reverse OFF
Count: 3

01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
013 - Check DTC Memory
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 122
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Reverse OFF
Count: 3


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof Labels: 7L6-919-044.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 044 N
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0539 
Revision: 00800539 Serial number: 2009289.07 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 4280C8DB1E8A5408778

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 7L0 919 283 F
Component: 0E Einparkhilfe 1107 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3972AF37735C17D0262

2 Faults Found:
00435 - Right Front Inner Parking Aid Sensor (G333) 
006 - Short to Plus
00434 - Left Front Inner Parking Aid Sensor (G332) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

1st, go to Club Touareg (a busy T-Reg forum), and 2nd, don't assume @ the cats - that code can come from (off the top of my head) bad gas, spark plug(s), bad sensor + more. FWIW, bad O2 sensors is a bit of an issue on early T-regs...


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

If is the Cat, it's going to be a few thousand to replace. A option is to have it done at Midas which should cut the cost in half, perhaps.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

On CT check this thread: "V8 Catalytic Converter - UPDATE".

I would definitely have run another application through if I had the time to do it while I was there.


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

I would check that you dont have a pair of lazy 02 sensors or a leak in your flex pipes


----------

